# [solved] Zepsuty konfig - nie ładuje się KDE

## JaGenau

Wczoraj wieczorem podczas aktualizacji, moje Gentoo zachciało aktualizacji konfigów. No dobra, skoro chce, to ma. Wpisuję etc-update, zatwierdzam, leci. Nie pamiętam, co to właściwie było (tak, wiem, jestem debilem).

Dziś rano odpalam kompa i niestety nie ładuje się KDE. Mogę się zalogować i siedzieć na konsoli, ale to mnie akurat nie kręci.

Przeglądam var/loga, jest tam parę błędów, możecie je zobaczyć tutaj.

Podczas bootowania pojawiają się jakieś błędy na czerwono pod koniec, niestety lecą za szybko, żeby je przeczytać. Przy wyłączaniu pojawia się start-stop daemon error. Mówi mi też, że nie może połączyć się z serwerem xorg. Ręczne wystartowanie iksów nie pomaga, bo zresztą one startują, tylko KDE nie ma.

Moje próby do tej pory: emerge xorg-server, xorg-drivers, qlist -I -C x11-drivers i emerge tego, co się pojawiło, czyli xf86-input-evdev, xf86-input-synaptics, xf86-video-intel. Przekompilowanie jądra nie pomaga. 

Co robić, jak żyć? Potrzebny mi dzisiaj komp.

----------

## JaGenau

Poradziłam sobie. Wystarczyło zmienić  xdm na kdm w /etc/conf.d/xdm. Już działa   :Very Happy: 

----------

